# What's up with all this??



## IwillcallhimGeorge (May 29, 2013)

George is nearing his first birthday. He's a good boy, mostly. There are some things about him that I'm having a hard time with. maybe someone can help?

He constantly competes with my dd for rank. She's #1, that's not going to change. He nips at her, growls at her, etc. He'll back off for a while after I scold him, but soon he's right back at it. Pretty sure he cannot stand her! 

He doesn't listen to anyone but me. Mostly b/c no one else commands the respect from him that I do, but really, he doesn't want to.

Every so-often, he 'forgets' what to do and decides he's going to do his own thing and will do the opposite of what I say. To the point of serious frustration for me :foxes15: If he thinks he's in trouble, he freaks and won't listen so I have to chase him down or otherwise make him go where I'm saying or whatever.

He's not particularly cuddly or affectionate, he prefers to try to attain/maintain status and jockey for position most of the time.

I'm thinking little-dog syndrome. Except it's NOT cute, in the least! He's kind of a little a-hole. Like a grumpy old man but he's still just a pup. Mostly, it's just a vibe from him that I can't put my finger on. Not a good vibe, an a-hole vibe. 

He has going for him that he is housebroken, well trained, listens to me and anticipates what I'm going to do and tries to keep pace. He's smart, is a natural at fetch, loves to do tricks for treats. He sleeps next to me and that's nice. 

It seems he has more of an unhealthy attachment to me rather than affection, and sleeping in the bed is more for status than b/c he likes being near me. I could swear this dog doesn't really like me all that much. Part of the vibe I get.

I've raised him from two weeks, so I know him well and he has no unknown history. He does need to be neutered; was waiting b/c he still hasn't dropped, but now it's time to go ahead anyway.

I guess I thought dogs were more affectionate than this or showed more 'like' for their owners. Is this stuff just small-dog stuff? Is he defective? Stubborn? Just a little jerk? 

I know how awful this sounds- but if it weren't for the fact that I feel I owe it to him to stay committed, I'd probably rehome him. Then I think about the other possibilities- one that isn't housebroken, trained to listen and do what I ask/say, a personality that I don't know.... then I think, nah, I'll keep what I've got. This is where I land. I'll just have to love him as is. 

I want to love him and like him, but he's 'different'. 

So, Chi-people! What's the deal?


----------



## LadyDevlyn (Jul 8, 2013)

If he is almost a year old and still hasn't had his testicles drop, that could be a big part of the problem. Retained testicles are maintained at a higher temperature than descended ones. This causes an increase in testosterone production. This can cause all manner of behavioral issues. Neutering ASAP will be the best thing for his health, your sanity, and your relationship. Trust me, you will see a difference. It may take a few months for the testosterone to clear his system though. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## IwillcallhimGeorge (May 29, 2013)

Neutering is very high on the priority list! I too think that will calm him down a bit. Maybe then it won't be like he's in a perpetual battle of wills with me and I won't have to stay on top of him (as in one step ahead, and watch him) so diligently. 

What I was wondering though, is if what I described is chi-like? Is this what they're like? Or at least some of them? And, how to deal with it.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Hahahaha, I loved reading this hihi  It sounds just like Baby  A true mixture between Victoria Beckham and a T-Rex LOL  attacks everything, super over protecting, stubborn, never satisfied, spoiled rotten and a HUGE ego  For me this is just perfect, I don*t have a man, kids or other dogs, so he can be however he wants hehehe  I love his ruff jet sensitive and spoiled personality, but it*s not for everyone hihi..most people prefer the easy, happy dog


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

IwillcallhimGeorge said:


> Neutering is very high on the priority list! I too think that will calm him down a bit. Maybe then it won't be like he's in a perpetual battle of wills with me and I won't have to stay on top of him (as in one step ahead, and watch him) so diligently.
> 
> What I was wondering though, is if what I described is chi-like? Is this what they're like? Or at least some of them? And, how to deal with it.


No it*s just not Chis, I have met many dogs from different breeds that are like this too hehe..you have to choose the more quiet, shy and happy one from the litter if you want that..I prefer the sneaky, spoiled once with the *it's all about me attitude* hahaha


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

It sounds like he might be a bit jealous, and rightfully so if you show that you prefer your other dog. He's getting attention anyway he can, good or bad.

I have one that is somewhat like that - not a Chi, though. He's a Cairn terrier/Chi mix. Very independent and aloof, always lying close by but not up in my face like Gracie. He's neutered, but was abused as a younger dog, so I attribute his differences to that. He loves me, and I love him, but he isn't a snuggle baby like my others. I'm fine with that!


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm going with the neutering and testicles not dropping as being a big part of the problem, and he's not a year old yet, could be teenage rebellion. Stick it out, rehoming is not going to fix the probelm just transfer it to a new owner. When you got him at 2 weeks old you kind of made an unspoken committment to the dog for the lenght of his life. Love and perserverance will pay off it always does. Not all small dogs are jerks but i guess just like people personalities differ. Mine are all affecionate but my female will pout in her bed if she feels she hasn't gotten enough undivided attention. Try spending some time just the 2 of you, seperate walks and playing time may helping the bonding, but like i said first neuter...gauranteed that will help with his temperment


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Hello, although some here don't believe in the dominance theory, are you sure you're the pack leader and not George? This website list below helped me a lot. I didn't follow them all, in fact, I just started with making him let me go out the door first and that was all I needed to remind him where he fits in. lol I believe we can love them and pamper them and still let them know we are in charge. Neutering may solve your problems. Best wishes and keep up posted. Establishing and Keeping Alpha Position, Letting your dog know you are the boss


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Sorry, I should have added this. Is it possible George sees you as the leader, but with himself as #2 man, with the rest of your family as subordinates? This would cause a lot of confusion for him, too.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

If you have the time it sounds like obedience training would be a big help. Google and find the best trang center clods to you. We have done this with all of our dogs, it's fun for both them and you! 
The advantage of going someplace is invaluable, you work harder at it and they get socialized with people and other dogs. Thou can also get individual help with any problems you are encountering. Good luck!


----------



## IwillcallhimGeorge (May 29, 2013)

First- My apologies for not getting back to the thread for a few days. Now, I'll go read  Thanks for the replies.


----------



## IwillcallhimGeorge (May 29, 2013)

kimr said:


> It sounds like he might be a bit jealous, and rightfully so if you show that you prefer your other dog. He's getting attention anyway he can, good or bad.
> 
> I have one that is somewhat like that - not a Chi, though. He's a Cairn terrier/Chi mix. Very independent and aloof, always lying close by but not up in my face like Gracie. He's neutered, but was abused as a younger dog, so I attribute his differences to that. He loves me, and I love him, but he isn't a snuggle baby like my others. I'm fine with that!


LOL! It's not another dog, it's my daughter! She's #1, never gonna change :coolwink: hehe!

I see a lot of people attribute behaviors to abuse. Too often, really. I think every dog reacts differently to abuse and we'll never really know what the affects of it were/are on a particular dog. The best thing anyone's ever told me about that is to treat every dog like a dog that's not been mistreated and treat all traits as personality traits unattributed to anything but nature. That way the "poor baby" syndrome is more avoided. Just a side note. Back to the point- George has been that way since the day I brought him home. He'd often prefer to get out of my lap to fall asleep. When he was big enough, he'd go to his kennel and take naps there or to a little cat hut thingie that I gave him. He's always been like that. I guess it's just independence. Come to think of it, when I got him, he was sleeping away from his littermates too.


----------



## IwillcallhimGeorge (May 29, 2013)

debrawade10 said:


> If you have the time it sounds like obedience training would be a big help. Google and find the best trang center clods to you. We have done this with all of our dogs, it's fun for both them and you!
> The advantage of going someplace is invaluable, you work harder at it and they get socialized with people and other dogs. Thou can also get individual help with any problems you are encountering. Good luck!


I like the idea of out-of-home training. He's actually pretty obedient so I don't really need that. He'd probably beat out most in his age range as far as listening (except when he thinks he's in trouble, lol!) 

I have often thought about looking for one of those places that you bring dogs to do that ball retrieve thing where they step on a target at the end of an alley sort of set up with hurdles. He'd love that! 

Plus, he sorta snapped at the PetCo obedience trainer chick. Was totally her fault; b/c she's a trainer, I hold her to a higher standard of accountability. She cornered him and forced herself on him. I can't really afford the private trainers, so that's out. 

Idea wheels are turning though....


----------



## IwillcallhimGeorge (May 29, 2013)

cpaoline said:


> I'm going with the neutering and testicles not dropping as being a big part of the problem, and he's not a year old yet, could be teenage rebellion. Stick it out, rehoming is not going to fix the probelm just transfer it to a new owner. *When you got him at 2 weeks old you kind of made an unspoken committment to the dog for the lenght of his life.* Love and perserverance will pay off it always does. Not all small dogs are jerks but i guess just like people personalities differ. Mine are all affecionate but my female will pout in her bed if she feels she hasn't gotten enough undivided attention. Try spending some time just the 2 of you, seperate walks and playing time may helping the bonding, but like i said first neuter...gauranteed that will help with his temperment


That is what I was saying. I wouldn't want to re-home him anyway; just that I know how awful it sounds to express those darker feelings in times of question or doubt. I certainly feel more committed because of the young age I got him and that I made the commitment to him and myself. As far as he knows, I'm *mom* and that's that. It would be sort of cruel to give up on him and give him away. 

Don't worry, he gets plenty of time just the two of us, lol! All night! He sleeps with me. I'm single, I sleep alone. Except for George. He gets jealous of my daughter. I totally get what you're saying about the one-on-one time. Just a thought though: do you think that would only reaffirm a #1 spot to my daughter in his mind? If it were another dog, or the cat, I would 100% agree with it. But, he's never going to be at or above the status of my daughter (she's five). He's the only dog in the house btw and doesn't compete with the cat. I'm more interested in establishing and affirming that message. Is that where the neutering comes in?


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

IwillcallhimGeorge said:


> I like the idea of out-of-home training. He's actually pretty obedient so I don't really need that. He'd probably beat out most in his age range as far as listening (except when he thinks he's in trouble, lol!)
> 
> I have often thought about looking for one of those places that you bring dogs to do that ball retrieve thing where they step on a target at the end of an alley sort of set up with hurdles. He'd love that!
> 
> ...


I'm not talking about a place like Petco.. Google K9 training centers, obedience, agility, etc. then read reviews and find the best one. You wil be in groups, that is what you want to socialize at the same time you are training. It really is fun and bonding. Even if he know everything, it is invaluable for the one on one you can get with the trainer by asking questions. AKC has obedience and agility centers also, you might research that. I bet he'd love it and for sure you will!


----------



## IwillcallhimGeorge (May 29, 2013)

zellko said:


> Hello, although some here don't believe in the dominance theory, are you sure you're the pack leader and not George? This website list below helped me a lot. I didn't follow them all, in fact, I just started with making him let me go out the door first and that was all I needed to remind him where he fits in. lol I believe we can love them and pamper them and still let them know we are in charge. Neutering may solve your problems. Best wishes and keep up posted. Establishing and Keeping Alpha Position, Letting your dog know you are the boss


I am a firm believer in the dominance theory. That said, he absolutely sees me as the dominant party, the alpha. He's allowed to go out of the door before me, but never back inside before me. He actually waits and won't go in until I do. This is one of the problems with the other adults in the house. They don't "get" how to do this stuff (the pack leading and cues and such) and that causes a problem for him listening to them. My mother (we're all adults  ) gets mad at him for not going in the door before her. Getting others to adjust to the ways I have him trained is an issue. But, that's up to them if they want him to listen to them or not. He and I are on good ground with that. He's even pretty good with the recall.

Anyway, after we come inside, he has to sit while I take his leash off, then he's free to play. All I have to do is look at him, and he'll come sit on the rug by the door for his leash off. He follows me everywhere and constantly looks to me for what to do next and what we're supposed to be doing. He doesn't get tons of praise for simple tasks like "sit" or "down", especially if he's asked to do it for a functional purpose (like staying out of trouble). We have training/play sessions in which he gets treats for doing things I ask like circles or rolling over (which he's just mastered completely and is so cute about it!). He's definitely not spoiled a royal way. He is spoiled about sleeping in the bed with me.

He does challenge me sometimes, and that can seem endless! And frustrating! Then he suddenly stops after I come down on him a little. 

To answer your other post- I think he definitely sees me as the leader of the house, and the other adults as either play things, siblings/equals, and possibly subordinate. The functionality of our home falls that way. In truth, my mother and step-father are the bosses of the house (again, we're all adults, and I have a five year-old) I just sort of run the house in the functional sense (cooking cleaning whatever). I'm home more than anyone else too.


----------



## IwillcallhimGeorge (May 29, 2013)

debrawade10 said:


> I'm not talking about a place like Petco.. Google K9 training centers, obedience, agility, etc. then read reviews and find the best one. You wil be in groups, that is what you want to socialize at the same time you are training. It really is fun and bonding. Even if he know everything, it is invaluable for the one on one you can get with the trainer by asking questions. AKC has obedience and agility centers also, you might research that. I bet he'd love it and for sure you will!


I think he would like agility. He's a bit far sighted so has trouble jumping onto things (like seriously funny fails!) but flies 10 feet from the couch or bed to jump off. That may cost him a little. As for a trainer- I'd have to experience that. I believe you! I've just never used one so I'm not sure how much they can tell me about his personality. I've only ever thought of them as strictly trainers, not all-around helpers.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

OMG! That sounds a lot like Angel!! Wait. . .it will get better! But. Don't "sit back and wait!" Angel is three years old. He had one retained testicle. We had him fixed at nine months old. I think he got worse - but not important, he was getting neutered anyway! 

Angel will obey commands, does not go through doors first, anticipates what I am going to request of him, he twirls, crawls, etc! But, he has his "moments!" He is not allowed in my lap unless invited. Occasionally, while in my lap, I will pet him, stop, pet him again and so on. Well, sometimes he will attempt to bite me! at that point he has to get down! He does not sleep with us, he sleeps in his crate; when I put his food down he waits for the "take it" command. I have recently started taking him to training classes. Debrawade10 is correct! No matter how much they know, training classes are different. I found a place that has "drop-in" classes. They are held weekly and are only $10 each. You get to ask questions, and see what other dogs are like and the advice they get! 

I still don't have a solid recall from Angel. Once I do, I am going to try agility training with him. I have total recall in the house, but not out where there are distractions! 

Try mental stimulation too! Like hiding treats, or puzzles.


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

IwillcallhimGeorge said:


> That is what I was saying. I wouldn't want to re-home him anyway; just that I know how awful it sounds to express those darker feelings in times of question or doubt. I certainly feel more committed because of the young age I got him and that I made the commitment to him and myself. As far as he knows, I'm *mom* and that's that. It would be sort of cruel to give up on him and give him away.
> 
> Don't worry, he gets plenty of time just the two of us, lol! All night! He sleeps with me. I'm single, I sleep alone. Except for George. He gets jealous of my daughter. I totally get what you're saying about the one-on-one time. Just a thought though: do you think that would only reaffirm a #1 spot to my daughter in his mind? If it were another dog, or the cat, I would 100% agree with it. But, he's never going to be at or above the status of my daughter (she's five). He's the only dog in the house btw and doesn't compete with the cat. I'm more interested in establishing and affirming that message. Is that where the neutering comes in?


Maybe try having yohr daughter assist with the training. .basic sit, lay down and reward with treat. Have her help ealk him and play time. It may form a bond with them.


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

My Mia was our first chi shw would sometimes snap at my daughter when she was a puppy. I showed her how to put her in the submissive position. .not sure if I'm saying that right you can google basically you hold thwm down but with a chi you have to be careful. My daughter will be 12. Or she would just tap her on thw nose and say no..it worked. We now have 4 chis and there are no problems.


----------



## IwillcallhimGeorge (May 29, 2013)

Angel1210 said:


> OMG! That sounds a lot like Angel!! Wait. . .it will get better! But. Don't "sit back and wait!" Angel is three years old. He had one retained testicle. We had him fixed at nine months old. I think he got worse - but not important, he was getting neutered anyway!
> 
> Angel will obey commands, does not go through doors first, anticipates what I am going to request of him, he twirls, crawls, etc! But, he has his "moments!" He is not allowed in my lap unless invited. Occasionally, while in my lap, I will pet him, stop, pet him again and so on. Well, sometimes he will attempt to bite me! at that point he has to get down! He does not sleep with us, he sleeps in his crate; when I put his food down he waits for the "take it" command. I have recently started taking him to training classes. Debrawade10 is correct! No matter how much they know, training classes are different. I found a place that has "drop-in" classes. They are held weekly and are only $10 each. You get to ask questions, and see what other dogs are like and the advice they get!
> 
> ...


Sounds like we have similar styles with them! I'm the same w/ George.


----------



## IwillcallhimGeorge (May 29, 2013)

cpaoline said:


> My Mia was our first chi shw would sometimes snap at my daughter when she was a puppy. I showed her how to put her in the submissive position. .not sure if I'm saying that right you can google basically you hold thwm down but with a chi you have to be careful. My daughter will be 12. Or she would just tap her on thw nose and say no..it worked. We now have 4 chis and there are no problems.


I've done the hold down with George for biting me and for snapping at My dd. She's only five so I don't think she can effectively hold him down. She will scold him and tell him no. She may do well to pop his nose too when he does that.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I think a lot of his issues stem from the fact that he wasn't raised by his mother (or another dog.) 
To get him to respect your daughter, have her feed him. (Or at least put the bowl down and give the command to eat.) She is old enough to do a little basic training with him too, under supervision. Have her get him to sit, lie down etc and give him a treat. He will soon learn that she too is a provider of good things.


----------



## IwillcallhimGeorge (May 29, 2013)

Wicked Pixie said:


> I think a lot of his issues stem from the fact that he wasn't raised by his mother (or another dog.)
> To get him to respect your daughter, have her feed him. (Or at least put the bowl down and give the command to eat.) She is old enough to do a little basic training with him too, under supervision. Have her get him to sit, lie down etc and give him a treat. He will soon learn that she too is a provider of good things.


Thanks! My thoughts as well about having her give him simple commands as well. He's willing, so we'll keep doing that. 

As far as not being with his mom- in what ways do you think his issues are related to that?


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

A puppy learns a lot from its mother. The mother dog will continue to teach and discipline her pups long after they are weaned. She teaches them to be respectful, and bite inhibition, she shows them how to fit in. When the puppy doesn't go to it's new home until 12 weeks of age, generally they are well rounded, confident pups who have good communication skills.
When puppies (or other baby animals, it isn't an exclusively canine thing) are taken from the mother too early or have to be hand reared, they lack these social skills, and tend to show more challenging behaviours. As much as we try and understand what our dogs are telling us, so we can provide what they need, we are still guessing, and are a poor replacement for their real mothers.


----------

